# follicular monitoring nov/dec 2010



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, is there anyone on here already having their scans to monitor follicle size?
i'm feeling a little bereft of information having previously done a few IVF rounds [one successful] and now i'm on Clomid, this my first cycle, i'm a bit in the dark. I'm being monitored this first cycle only but the clinic are a bit rubbish at giving me a clue what is good and what is bad.

So today i had my day 13 scan, had a day 9 one last week when i was told there were 2 follies the right size, today, there's only one that might progress and i've to go back on wednesday. anyone any clue what size a day13 follie SHOULD be? anyone know under what circumstances [follie size] they write off a clomid cycle as a non event? 
i've come away today feeling like the whole thing is pointless.

Mx


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

I am going for my first scan on Friday, day 9. I can't help with your questions, but would also love to know! I have read lots about 15-17mm follies, but not sure if that is 'normal' or not.

Have you had any symptoms on the clomid?

Mo


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hi Mo, not really many symptoms. i've had the drying of CM which has never happened before and my hands have gone incredibly dry too - i put it down to the weather but they've never been this bad so in part i think down to the clomid too.
i've taken steps to thwart the dry CM - bought some preseed online which has been doing its job and i've been having benylin non drowsy which contains the guaifenesin [sp?] which helps with thinning the CM you do produce. who knows if any of this will help? also taking evening primrose oil with starflower to help - though if i'm honest i cannot remember whether that's for CM or general help with cramping etc. 
Yes follies of 15mm plus i've read about... hopefully i'll find out on weds what a good size is.

are they using a trigger shot for you ? 
i didn't think they did this on clomid [they do with IVF] but it was mentioned to me last week 

how's about you? symptoms? ...


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Dry hands!!! I assumed it was the weather, but they are never usually this dry, and it is also one more than the other radomly. If it was the weather, you would think they would both dry up. Also CM a bit dry,,, use concieve plus, think it is a british version of preseed, but i have not heard of anyone mentioning it as being good, but should be ok i guess! I just phoned DH in supermarket and asked him to get some benelyn, see what he comes back with!!!

I am not sure if it is a symptom or not, but i have had what i normally associate with ovulation cramps, (even though i get these, i don't ovulate). I don't usually get them this early, but they started yesterday. HHmmm

Not sure about the trigger shot... it said in the info sheet, that they 'may' choose to give it to me. So i guess will just wait and see what happens on Friday. I am really nervous. Hope follies are nice and juicy!!

When is your next scan?
Mo x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

sscan tomorrow at 1115am
make sure your DH gets the non drowsy benylin cos it has the guaifenesin ingredient which is what you need    


i have one hand drier than the other too. its bonkers.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i think any aching or cramping can only be a good sign mid cycle. it shows something is happening. unless its unbearable in which case get it checked out as could be over stimulation i think [ohss]. drink lots of water and i think with this strength of drugs we should be ok for ohss - its the ivf drugs its more common with.


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Hiya,#yeah he got the non drowsy one.... should i tell my dr that i am taking it

Well i have more symptoms today,... feeling a little more bloated than usual... and i had a 'high' on my clearblue ovulation monitor. Which i def never get this early... if ever... so a step in the right direction! Def no pain... not even a cramp... just a 'rumbling'... which must be OK.

Good luck for your scan... have u had any snow Hope u can get there OK.

We just got sent home from work early as the schools closed, so i am happy! 

My hand is really itchy and annoying me today... must find some hand cream!

Hope you're OK
Mo x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Had my scan this morning... it was rubbish... only 1 follicle of 9mm.... they are rescanning on monday... he said it needs to be at least 18mm... he didn't sound very positive about it... said we will up the dose of clomid next month. He also put me on metaformin as well, i don't know much about it, so trying to look for some threads with some info.

Hope your scan went we well!

Mo


----------



## hasina (Oct 8, 2010)

MO hi im normally on the iui thread just was reading by hun... i had my day12 scan today and it was rubbish.... my follicles wer same as day 10 which was sizes 10mm,9mm.... same hear there rescanning me on monday... been quiet upset about it this is my 2nd cycle last 1 got abandan  because missed surg.. and now most likely this 1 will as well... will find out on monday...
i cant give u advise hun about ur situation as im new still new to the whole thing... hope it goes well for u hun next round xxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

no luck here either,.. had a bit of a devasting day yesterday - another scan. no growth of my one follicle, still at 11mm so they have abandoned this cycle. i need to rebook to see the consultant probably to up the dose    its harder i think cos i've kept treatments secret from my folks and my mum is here staying at the moment so impossible to have a good cry and move on till Monday   ...  big hugs ladies,


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

What absolute rubbish for us all... hope Mondays scans go better... and hope the higher doses help us all.

Do you not want to tell your mum at all? My mum is a midwife, so she has been great for advice... however i get the feeling she thought the clomid was going to be a magic cure for us!  

Feeling sick tonight... dont know if it's the metformin or what.... ugh     rubbish

keep going ladies, we will get there eventually...
Mo xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

nah, can't tell mum, it would just be burdening her. she's got a few health issues of her own to be worrying about at the moment so the least info she has the better really. 


its a real bummer.  what does metformin do in addition to the clomid then?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

how is everyone going here? any progress after initial disappointments?...


my cycle was cancelled. i've reconsulted and my dose is now 100mg clomid for the second cycle... we shall see. 
i have to wait a further two weeks to see if AF appears, if it doesn't then i need to take something similar to provera but might work better for me to bring on AF.... ho hum. looks like christmas might be stressful if i've got to dash back for a scan    i'll be in manchester, eek.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

how is everyone going here? any progress after initial disappointments?...


my cycle was cancelled. i've reconsulted and my dose is now 100mg clomid for the second cycle... we shall see. 
i have to wait a further two weeks to see if AF appears, if it doesn't then i need to take something similar to provera but might work better for me to bring on AF.... ho hum. looks like christmas might be stressful if i've got to dash back for a scan    i'll be in manchester, eek.


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Hiya,
what a bugger... did it not make it big enough

I had a scan today, got to 18.1mm... just big enough. (doubled in size in the last 2 days- bit weird, but apparently typical of pcos.) So i was thrilled and given the injection to release it. He also gave me 100mg for next month, if this cycle doesn't work. So fingers crossed and get through the 2ww.

Hope next cycle works better for you- fingers crossed.
Hope you are OK
Mo xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh wow, that's great. keep me posted, i hope it works for you this time


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Martha- Thank you!!

I hope the 2ww isn't too long for you to start again. Why was your cycle cancelled?
Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

no follie growth, i just stuck at 11mm and for too long. just all petered out, so they are upping the dose in the hope that gives my body a kick.


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Good... well keep me posted for next month


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

all the chatter is in this thread please 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245008.360

Ta Muchley


----------

